# [dhcrelay] Routeur Gentoo avec passerelle WiFi

## legabier

Bonjour,

J'ai un ordi avec trois cartes réseau. L'une d'elle est une WMP54G qui servira a créer un lien (sans fil) vers un routeur sans fil qui lui est branché au modem.

Je ne sais pas par ou commencer. Avez-vous quelque chose à me recommander? Un howto?

Merci !

----------

## titoucha

Regarde à cette adresse http://www.linuxidentity.com/fr/index.php?name=CmodsDownload&file=index&req=getit&lid=38

----------

## legabier

Merci, c'était un bon départ. Ça ne semblait par contre pas à jour, mon noyau est un 2.6.25-r7 (jamais réussis avec le 2.6.27-r7, j'ai du aller trop vite dans menuconfig) et je n'ai ni trouvé CONFIG_NET_RADIO ni CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS dans les .config des deux noyaux.

Ma carte (WMP54G de Linksys) n'utilise pas non plus le pilote madwifi il semblerait, mais plutôt rt61pci à cause de son chipset RaLink.

lspci la voit comme ceci: 01:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI

Dans mon /etc/conf.d/net j'ai ajouté ceci:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Drt61pci"

config_MonSSID=( "dhcp" )

wpa_timeout_wlan0=15
```

mais quand je lance le script (j'ai fait mon ln) /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start :

```
 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Unsupported driver 'rt61pci'.
```

À partir de là, je suis perdu, je ne comprends même pas si wpa_supplicant est dépendant ou non de wireless-tools. Puisque mon réseau est en WPA2, puis-je unmerger wireless-tools ?

À titre informatif, je suis aussi tombé sur ces quelques pages intéressantes:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RT61

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless/Access_point#Ralink_rt2500

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless_Networking#Connecting_to_a_wireless_network

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Donnes des infos:

```
# lsmod
```

```
# iwconfig 
```

 (qui fait parti du paquet wireless-tools)

Test déja en ligne de commande pour trouver la bonne methode et lis tout d'abord la doc avec un man  wpa_supplicant.conf, man wpa_supplicant

La syntaxe:

```
wpa_supplicant   -c  /chemin_du_fichier/wpa_supplicant.conf  -w  -D <pilote>  -i <interface>
```

essai le pilote générique wext

----------

## legabier

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rt61pci                23808  0

rt2x00pci              11008  1 rt61pci

rt2x00lib              19072  2 rt61pci,rt2x00pci

crc_itu_t               5888  1 rt2x00lib

eeprom_93cx6            5888  1 rt61pci
```

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"linksys"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1D:7E:D2:4F:25

          Tx-Power=27 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
# wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf  -w  -D rt61pci -i wlan0

Unsupported driver 'rt61pci'.
```

```
# wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf  -w  -D wext -i wlan0

Line 8: Invalid configuration line 'trl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'.
```

Le contenu de mon /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf :

```
trl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

        ssid="MonSSID"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

        psk="Longue clé partagée"

        priority=1

}
```

...... man wpa_supplicant.

----------

## man in the hill

 *legabier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf  -w  -D wext -i wlan0
> 
> ...

 

```
# La ligne ci-dessous ne doit pas être changée sinon cela ne marchera pas :

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
```

----------

## legabier

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> La ligne ci-dessous ne doit pas être changée sinon cela ne marchera pas :
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

 

Il manquait effectivement le c au début de ctrl, ça m'avait échappé.

Je fonctionne maintenant avec wext.

J'ai quand même un petit bug quand je démarre l'interface:

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                      [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

Mis à part ça, la connexion sans fil WPA2 s'établit et le DHCPd de l'autre routeur sans fil lui attribue une IP.

J'ai encore à faire pour arriver au résultat final. Il y a deux autres cartes réseau dans cet ordi (RJ-45), j'aimerais que les ordis qui s'y connectent reçoivent une IP du DHCPd de l'autre routeur. Je ne veux pas faire un deuxième serveur DHCP sur l'ordi dont il est question dans ce topic, il devra donc forwarder les demandes DHCP. Est-ce que je dois faire des bridges pour ça?

----------

## man in the hill

Voici une piste

http://www.delafond.org/traducmanfr/man/man8/dhcrelay.8.html

----------

## legabier

Merci! C'est exactement ça que je veux faire!

Ça ne semble malheureusement pas faire parti du portage  :Sad: 

```
# emerge -s dhcrelay

Searching...

[ Results for search key : dhcrelay ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

# emerge -S dhcrelay

Searching...

[ Results for search key : dhcrelay ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

Et finalement j'ai trouvé ça : dhcrelay doesn't work., sur bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## man in the hill

Tu peux aussi mettre des IP fixes  qui pointent vers ton ordi routeur2 et tu mets une route static sur routeur2 pour lui dire d'envoyer  toutes les trames qui viennent  de réseau2 vers ton 1er routeur1, tu dois aussi faire connaitre ton 2ème réseau en rajoutant une route static  à routeur1 .

Tu peux aussi activer le nat sur routeur2 si tu ne veux pas rajouter une route.

Tu peux aussi télécharger la dernière version de dhcrelay, le compiler à la mano et le tester toi même .

Post une topologie  de ton réseau.

----------

